# Question for you.



## Shade (Apr 11, 2008)

Where's a good place (website) to find rail maps?
just any information on outgowing/incoming trains in different cities


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 11, 2008)

theres some rough density maps here http://www.geocities.com/trainmaps They go by train company. Their good if you got nothing else. I belive Widerstand put up the whole 2nd edition of the deskmaps atlas on this site tho.


----------

